# Boa raised bumps



## Tormentil (8 mo ago)

Hi Guys,

First time post.

I have recently purchased a Boa and noticed she has red spots on her tail. I’ve never had an albino or a anery reptile before so not sure if this is normal.
When looking at her in an darker light the marks are slightly raised bumps.

Has anyone had an issue like this before?

On inspection there are no mites.

Using a heat pad at 32 Celsius at one end of viv.

She has a Hide, bowl, bark and plastic fake plants, I didn’t boil the bark which I read wasn’t necessary. Coming from aquatics it was the norm for me to do so.

Could having low humidity cause this perhaps?


Any advice would be most appreciated.

First picture is yesterday, second is today, I think there is a difference with more visible spots.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Tormentil said:


> Using a *heat pad* at 32 Celsius at one end of viv.


Not related to the question, but can you elaborate on how you are keeping the snake... There is a sticky post at the top of this section that covers the basis, and unless the room in which the snake is housed is kept at an ambient 28c all year round then a heat mat isn't the correct method of heating.

As for the markings, IMO it looks to be just part of the patterning, but if your are really concerned then as we've always said in similar posts regarding possible medical issues, seek the professional opinion of a vet.


----------



## Tormentil (8 mo ago)

Malc said:


> Not related to the question, but can you elaborate on how you are keeping the snake... There is a sticky post at the top of this section that covers the basis, and unless the room in which the snake is housed is kept at an ambient 28c all year round then a heat mat isn't the correct method of heating.
> 
> As for the markings, IMO it looks to be just part of the patterning, but if your are really concerned then as we've always said in similar posts regarding possible medical issues, seek the professional opinion of a vet.



Hi,

Thank you for your reply!

I have kept quite a few reptiles before when I lived in South Africa and have a bit of experience although I never used heat mats except for smaller animals.

Temperature in my home varies, I keep it quite high at 31 during winter, and tend to be about 21-23ish or so in summer.
I have two stats and they both are at 33ish at the moment.

I will register her with Trinity Exotic vets in Maidstone where my other animals are and have her checked out.
As I have only just got her my concern was that it might have been from a mite infestation that was recently treated.

Many thanks again for your help!




The boa is still juvenile


----------



## Tormentil (8 mo ago)

This turned out to be from mites, the place I got her from had treated her with a spray which she seems to have had a visible reaction to.

a week after this she had mites which I tried treating with a spray but the exact same thing happened with red blotches, not sure if it’s from the mites or a reaction to the spray but the blotches were only visible after treating with mite spray.

I decided to instead treat her with Taurus mites and can happily confirm two courses of Taurus mites did the trick.

thank you all for your help and advice, most appreciated!


----------

